# can you own/work a gun dog and not be a hunter



## anonymous847 (11 mo ago)

Later on when I get experience in owning dogs I want to own a gundog breed and work one in the field on upland birds if I can. But I don't want to shoot and kill the birds because I don't want to eat them Is it possible to own one and work them and be a hunter? Also, what should I get I was looking at Labs, GSP, English setters can you give any suggestions?


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

The thing to remember is the reward for the dog is when the bird flushes and you shoot it the dog gets to retrieve it. 

Without the flush/shot/retrieve the dog may cease to point and may sour to the work. 

The work must rewarding to the dog.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

You could always do hunt tests and field trials. Labs, GSP, and English Setters can have vastly different temperaments, not to mention hunting styles. What type of hunting did you have in mind?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Not the kind of gun dog you're thinking of, but I used to hunt rabbits with a well-bred beagle. At some point my father, and then I, stopped bringing our shotguns.

The dog would work the rabbit around in a big circle, right past us (which is what beagles and rabbits do) and then stop and look at us as if we were insane.

But it was still great fun to be out in the woods with my dad and a great dog and I think the dog enjoyed it too, even if he was thinking, "Am I supposed to catch that thing, too?"


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Sure. The dog would still have fun flushing the birds. You could even throw out a dummy bird for something to retrieve and get rewarded for. The dog doesn't care if it's a real bird or a dummy.

Just a story, but my parents used to have an older GSP who was a trained hunting dog. The previous owner was unable to hunt any longer due to medical issues, so he sold the dog to my parents, who were infrequent hunters, but lived on a farm. My mother would take him for walks and he would point at birds, then flush them when my mother told him what a good boy he was. He seemed to be okay with praise and treats for making the birds fly away, haha.


----------



## anonymous847 (11 mo ago)

LeoRose said:


> You could always do hunt tests and field trials. Labs, GSP, and English Setters can have vastly different temperaments, not to mention hunting styles. What type of hunting did you have in mind?


I like both but I manly like pointing dogs because seeing them out their working a field at full speed and stop and point the game out I also am interested in field trials and hunt tests but the problem is I live in the city I can't fire a gun in public we have a lake and a park with an open field so I can do retrieves there are also some navhda chapters in my area is that good


----------



## BigBlackDog (Jan 2, 2021)

Interesting read:









How to Help Hunting Dogs Enjoy a Life Without Hunting – Dogster


Dogster is a publication where dog lovers come together to get the latest expert advice about dog behavior, health, news and entertainment.




www.dogster.com


----------



## anonymous847 (11 mo ago)

well, let me ask im interested In hog hunting I want to do something like eradication because hogs aren't native to the united states and they cause a lot of problems to native wildlife and farmers I was asking Is it a good idea to hunt hogs with a crossbow or rife and let a dog like a GSP to track it down.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

There are dogs that are often used for hog hunting, and some that are bred specifically for the task. I don't think GSPs are among them. GSPs are bird dogs, so I have no idea how they would behave around hogs. You would probably have to ask someone who has experience with hog hunting using dogs to get a better idea of that, or if a GSP would be suitable. I don't know that anyone like that is on our forum, but there are likely other forums or Facebook groups you could check.


----------



## anonymous847 (11 mo ago)

Lillith said:


> There are dogs that are often used for hog hunting, and some that are bred specifically for the task. I don't think GSPs are among them. GSPs are bird dogs, so I have no idea how they would behave around hogs. You would probably have to ask someone who has experience with hog hunting using dogs to get a better idea of that, or if a GSP would be suitable. I don't know that anyone like that is on our forum, but there are likely other forums or Facebook groups you could check.


I wasn't talk
ing about finding and catching the hog but track after you shoot it like the pictures below.


----------



## anonymous847 (11 mo ago)

I'm also interested in hunt tests and field trials too but I live in the city I don't have 50 or more acres to fire a gun and training all I got is a nearby lake which allows dogs and a big open park


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I guess I don't see why you couldn't. They find downed birds, I imagine they could find a downed hog. Just about any dog can be taught to track or use their nose to some degree. I think I would ask around in groups that are more familiar with the ins and outs of hog hunting, though.


----------



## anonymous847 (11 mo ago)

Lillith said:


> I guess I don't see why you couldn't. They find downed birds, I imagine they could find a downed hog. Just about any dog can be taught to track or use their nose to some degree. I think I would ask around in groups that are more familiar with the ins and outs of hog hunting, though.


okay, thanks.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Last fall my dog, trained in IGP tracking, was called on to find a wounded deer. He did and the deer was kicking it's last. I sent him in to finish it off. He (and the hunter) did that. 

When the hunter field dressed the deer he handed my dog the heart (dog was watching the whole process). Dog looks at deer now with a whole different intent. Instead of simply vermin we chase off the property he sees them as Food. His intent is different... And when I call him off his disgust with me is very clear.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Some of the bird dogs I've met have been VERY intensely focused on birds, so I guess my question would be how easily that drive could translate to tracking other kinds of animals. I haven't worked any bird dogs myself, but that would be something I'd want to ask people experienced with the breed and hog hunting before deciding whether it's a good fit. 

Here you can train a dog to track scent trails to help a hunter find targets, but for wounded animals the blood tracking dogs are called in. Not that a regular tracker couldn't find a wounded animal, but you might want to look into blood tracking specifically if your goal is to find wounded game.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

anonymous847 said:


> well, let me ask im interested In hog hunting I want to do something like eradication because hogs aren't native to the united states and they cause a lot of problems to native wildlife and farmers I was asking Is it a good idea to hunt hogs with a crossbow or rife and let a dog like a GSP to track it down.


To be clear, you don't want a bay or catch dog, just one to do blood tracking after a feral hog has run after it's been shot with a crossbow bolt?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Forgive me, anonymous847 , but it seems like your needs are evolving with this thread. 

If you want to hunt hogs, bears or other big game, get a Plott hound.


----------



## BigBlackDog (Jan 2, 2021)

I've worked with a wide variety of bird dogs. And I can tell you, I'd want a more substantial dog than a pointer to track wounded game of any kind! For hogs, I believe, it's pretty common to use large hounds or terriers, or game breeds like Pits.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I mean, my FiL (and many other hunters) has worked dachshund blood tracking dogs on moose, but it's also illegal here for hunting dogs to come in physical contact with live game, so the dogs are trained to keep good distance. Hog hunting in the states is a completely different culture, so I can't really speak to what's appropriate in terms of breed.


----------



## anonymous847 (11 mo ago)

RonE said:


> Forgive me, anonymous847 , but it seems like your needs are evolving with this thread.
> 
> If you want to hunt hogs, bears or other big game, get a Plott hound.


I was talking about blood trailing a dog tracking down a down hog not attacking a hog.


----------



## anonymous847 (11 mo ago)

LeoRose said:


> To be clear, you don't want a bay or catch dog, just one to do blood tracking after a feral hog has run after it's been shot with a crossbow bolt?


yes a trail dog


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

anonymous847 said:


> I was talking about blood trailing a dog tracking down a down hog not attacking a hog.


A Plott will track for days without stopping or giving up. That's what they were bred for.


----------



## BigBlackDog (Jan 2, 2021)

anonymous847 said:


> I was talking about blood trailing a dog tracking down a down hog not attacking a hog.


The thing is, anytime you trail a wounded animal it may or may not be dead when you find it!


----------



## anonymous847 (11 mo ago)

BigBlackDog said:


> The thing is, anytime you trail a wounded animal it may or may not be dead when you find it!


what about jagdterriers?


----------



## anonymous847 (11 mo ago)

RonE said:


> A Plott will track for days without stopping or giving up. That's what they were bred for.


I'm interested in them but when I look up breeders they are kind of hard to find I found some breeders but not a lot.


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (Aug 17, 2021)

Jagd’s are very focused on their work, and I mean _very_. They’re actually considered one of, if not the, most intense terrier of the breeds. Extremely driven, I’m not totally sure they’d be a best fit, considering the whole city aspect of things. They’ve always seemed like a “work work work all day everyday!!!” sort of dog to me.


----------

